#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Mücken-warum stechen sie mich und andere nicht ? >

## Elodie

Hallihallo, 
also das würde mich schon brennend interessieren-warum ist es so,dass ich (und viele andere Leute auch) im Sommer vollkommen zerstochen bin,während sich mein Freund an seiner unversehrten Haut erfreut  :Zwinker: ?Ich habe gehört,es könnte an der Blutgruppe (habe AB negativ),oder auch an der unterschiedlichen Süße des Blutes liegen.Ich glaube aber nicht daran.
Es wäre toll,wenn mich mal jemand aufklären könnte  :Smiley: .
Gleichzeitig wäre ich über ein paar Tips froh,wie man sich die Viecher vom Leib halten kann (außer mit Mückenspray-das stinkt und klebt leider ziemlich) und auch,was man gegen juckende und schmerzende Stiche tun kann (außer Fenistil). 
lg

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Elodie 
Herzlich willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Soweit ich weiß werden Mücken von Buttersäure (das ist der Stoff, der den Schweiß nach einiger Zeit so stinken lässt) im Schweiß angezogen. 
Ich habe letztens erst einen Beitrag gesehen, wo es darum ging, das einige Menschen einen bestimmten Geruchsstoff mit dem Schweiß absondern, den Mücken nicht mögen. 
Die Industrie ist auf sowas natürlich ziemlich heiß, denn dahinter stecken Millionen von Euro, wenn man den isolieren und zu einem Spray verarbeiten kann. 
Ich bin absolut kein Fachman auf dem Gebiet und gehöre auch zu den geplagten  :Zwinker:  
Das einzige Mittel, was wirklich nachgewiesen gegen Mücken hilft, ist Autan Spray.
Du kannst natürlich auch die chemischen Giftstecker nehmen um die Mücken in deinem Zimmer zu töten. 
Wenn es um deine Wohnung geht, empfehle ich dir aber ein Mückengitter (nimm schwarz, das fällt am wenigsten auf), denn wenn die Mücken erst garnicht rein kommen, können sie dich auch nicht stechen.
Abends halt lange Kleidung tragen und exponierte Hautstellen einschmieren. 
Gegen Mückenstiche hilft Fenistil Gel. Fenistil ist ein lokales Antihistaminikum (Histamin ist der Stoff, der vom Körper ausgeschüttet wird und das Jucken macht).
Aber von meiner Erfahrung her kann ich nur sagen, dass es auch nicht lange hilft. 
Hoffe es hilft dir ein bischen 
Gruß und noch weiterhin viel Spass bei uns 
Michael

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Elodie! 
Also ich finde, dass Duftkerzen (wenn man abends draußen sitzt) Mücken ganz gut fernhalten.
Und von Fenistil abgesehen, was ich auch meistens benutze, hab ich mal gehört, dass Zahnpasta auf Mückenstichren gut helfen soll... dafür geb aber keine Garantie!  :b_wink:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Malu

Hallo ihr Mückengeplagen, 
habe gerade die Tage im ARD-Mittagsbuffet gesehen, was der Apotheker für Hausmittel empfielt: 
Ein paar getrocknete Wacholderbeeren und Gewürznelken fein zerstampfen und mit Alkohol (vergällt, wird nicht getrunken  :Zwinker:  ) ansetzen. Nach einer Weile mit dieser Mischung öfter einreiben. 
Grund: Mücken mögen keine holzig-würzigen Gerüche. Das macht sich auch ein kommerzielles Mückenabwehrmittel zu Nutze, mit dem man zwar wie ein Möbellager stinkt (Zedernholz, so ähnlich heisst das auch), aber wirkungsvoll bei Mensch und Tier(Pferd). 
Viel Erfolg
Malu

----------


## chaosbarthi

Hi Leutz, 
die Mücken der finnischen Seenplatte nutzen Autan als Parfum, um sich noch wohler zu fühlen. In Finnland schmiert man sich mit Waffenöl ein. Das hilft astrein.  :Smiley:  Ob das gesund ist, weiß ich nicht, aber die Mücken mögen es nicht. 
Aus Wohnungen kann man Mücken einigermaßen gut heraus halten, wenn man sich Duftgeranien auf den Fensterbänken placiert. Die gibt es übrigens in allen möglichen Duftnoten, von Zitrone über Pfefferminz, Kampfer, Sandelholz bis hin zu Schokolade gibt es 100e verschiedene. 
Was mich noch interessieren würde, ist, warum es in den letzten Jahren zunehmend heftigere Reaktionen im Rahmen eines Mückenstichs gibt. Meine schwellen in der letzten Zeit - teilweise, komischerweise nicht alle - an wie Wespenstiche.   :Smiley:  LG chaosbarthi

----------

